# فضايح الشباب



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2007)

بنات كشفت الشباب خشو شوفو كام سر ليهم 

عارفة طبعا نصايح أبلة فضيلة في الطبخ

دي بقا نصايح ابلتك جولييت في الحب و أسرار الشباب .......


إعرفي ازاي تخطفي قلب شب ؟؟

هديكي كام نصيحة عنهم و صدقيني أثبتت صحتها عمليا بس التزمي بس أنتي و شوفي النتيجة و باريت تفرحينا بالنتايج بكرت دعوة لخطوبة أو فرح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و مستنياكي يعني اوعي تضربي طناش اوكي 
اما بقا للشباب اللي دخلوا الكلام ده في صالحكوا يعني لا ضغينة اوكي 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- الشاب بيبص على البنت الحلوة (لان الله جميل يحب الجمال) بس مش شرط يحب وحدة قمر 14 المهم تكون حسنة الطلعة زي ما بيقولو و روحها حلوة و جذابة .

2- الشاب ميحبش البنت تعاكسه و تترما عليه و تتغزل فيه و في جماله عشان ده دوره هوا المفروض .

3- ممكن الشاب يعجب بيكي للحظة و ينساكي بعديها ولا كأنه شافك قبل كده .

4- لما الشاب يقولك انا مش قادر افهمك هوا يقصد ببساطة انو أنتي مبتفكريش بطريقته أو زيو .

5- "بتعملي إيه ؟" أو "كلتي ولا لسة ؟" دي أول أسئلة يسألها الشب لما يكلمك على التليفون بدل ما يقعد ساكت أو يقعد يتأتأ .

6- صحيح ممكن الشب تكون عينه زايغة على البنات اللي رايحة و اللي جاية بس صدقيني قبل ما يجي ينام بيفكر في البنت اللي بيحبها و يحب يبقى آخر صوت سمعته ودانه قبل ما ينام صوتها .

7- لما الشاب يحبك بيتجاهل كل عيوب شخصيتك (مبيقعدش يطلع فيكي القطط الفطسة ويوريكي انك ازبل خلق الله) .

8- ابتسامة فرح جميلة منك بالدنيا واللي فيها عند الشب .

9- الشاب ممكن يعمل أي حاجة ممكن تتصوريها أو حتى متتصوريهاش عشان يلفت انتباهك .

10- الشاب بيتضايق جدا لما بتتكلمي عن الشباب عموماً و بالذات عن حبيبك الأولاني و تجاربك اللي فاتت .

11- لما الشاب يقولك انو عايز يقابل اهلك اوعي ترفضي بل بالعكس شجعيه و اققفي جمبه في المعركة عشان تحسي بحلاوة النصر .

12- الشاب بيبقى نفسه يقول ويقول عن نفسه .......... بس مبيعرفش يقول غير عن مغامراته اللي تتصدق بالعافية أو عن شجاعته في خناقة في فلم أكشن

13- على فكرة الشاب بيعيط (مهما بان جامد و قوي مهوا بني آدم برضو) . 

14- لما تبقي في بداية علاقة متستعجليش على انك تضايقي الشب عشان تتخانقوا ..........صدقيني هتتخانقوا هتتخانقوا .

15- الشاب ميعرفش يحلم و يتأمل كتيير زيك و معدوش صبر عايز كل اللي يتمناه يتحقق في ثانية .

16- الشاب يموت عشان يوصل للبنت اللي نفضتلوا و ده بيخليه يتقبل هزيمته و خسارته بصعوبة جدا عشان دايما المفروض هوا اللي يكسب .

17- لما توصلي لقلب شب أنتي كده دخلتي سكة مفيهاش رجعة (دخول الحمام مش زي خروجه) .

18- اوعي تدي شب رسالة متعلقة زي " عارف... " أو " عايزة أقولك حاجة.... " و تسيبيه كده عشان كدة دماغه هتنط لاستنتاج بعيد أوييييييي عن اللي في دماغك .

19- الشاب بيتجنن لما بيلمس ايدك .

20- الشاب لما يكون بيلعب لسانه ده بينقط كلام زي العسل يدوخ بيه اجدع بنت بس تعالي حطيه قدام واحدة بيحبها هيتأتأ و كأن القطة اكلت لسانه .

21- لما الشاب يقولك " اااممممم " أو يديكي أي عذر لما تطلبي منه حاجة اعرفي انك مش عاجباه ومش مستعد يديكي (الكريديت كارد) أو حتى يدفع فيكي قرش واحد .

22-قولي للشاب أنتي عايزة إيه منه بالزبط من الاول قبل ما تقع الفاس في الراس و بعدين يقول باريت اللي جرى ما كان .

23- لما تقولي لشاب " لأاااه " بيسمعها هوا حاول تاني بكرا (معلش أطرش هههههههههههههه) .

24- الشاب بيكره الشاب الفافي .

25- الشاب بيموت في أمه (يعني كلوا الا هيا) .

26- الشاب ممكن يضحي بالفلوس اللي هيتغدا بيها عشان يشتريلك بوكيه ورد احمر (يعني يجوع عشان سواد عيون حضرتك) .

27- متستبعديش ان الشاب ممكن يفكر في بنت معجبة بيه بس ده مش معناه ان حضرته مغرم بيها .

28- مستحيل تفهمي الشاب إلا لو سمعتيه كويس (فبلاش بقاه تنزلي لوك لوك لوك لوك و اديه فرصة ينطق) .

29- الشاب لو قالك بحبك مرة واجدة في القرن اعرفي انو فعلا بيحبك (بس مفيش مانع حضرته يسمعك شوية كلام حلو عشان يحسسك بأنوثتك) .

30- حاسبي ........ الشاب احسن واحد ينشر الإشاعات يعني في خلال ساعة واحدة شباب مصر كلها هيعرفوا اللي عايز يقوله من غير ما يعرفوا صدق والا كذب .

31- زي ما حصل مع امنا حوا و ابونا آدم * أنتي نقطة ضعف الشاب (استغلي المعلومة دي كويس هههههههههه ).

32- صح انك تجربي الشاب الأول قبل ما تصدقي كلامه * بس متسيبيهوش مستني كتير برة دائرة ثقتك .

33- الشاب غالبا بيبقى صريح قوي لما يجي يتكلم عن نفسه .

34- مفيش شاب ميعرفش يعاكس و يقول كلام حلو كلهم معاهم دكتوراه منذ الولادة بس بتختلف من واحد بجح لواحد بيتكسف من خياله (يا كثووفي يا كثوفي).

35- الشاب الشيك النضيف يموت لو هدمه اتوسخت حتى لو كانت الحتة اللي اتوسخت اد السمسماية ولو حلفتيلو 100 يمين انها مش باينة مش هيصدق (خوديها من قاصرها وقوليله يروح يغير) .

36- الشاب بيحب البنت المحترمة حتى لو مكانتش أمورة للدرجة .

37- انتيمتك (صديقتك العزيزة يعني) اللي الشب بيلجألها لو حب يعملك مفاجأة مثلا أو في مشكلة بينكوا وعايز حد يتوسطله مش بعيد ابدا يحبوا بعض هما اللتنيين و تخسري اللتنين حبيبك و انتيمتك (وكدة 1000 مبروك خرجتي أنتي من موله بلا حمص ايد ورا و ايد قدام ) .

38- الشاب لو شكالك همه و حكالك عن مشاكله * هوا مش عايز منك غير انك تسمعيه * واوعي تعملي فيها ام العرييف و تنصحيه في نفس ذات اللحظة (في حموتها ) انما بعديها ممكن .

39- حركة لا إرادية الشاب بيعملها فيكي لما تكوني أنتي حبيبته * يفضل يضايقك و ينرفزك و يغيزك و يعلق على كل كلمة تطلع من بقكك .

40- الشاب لو حبك و كنتي مرطبتة هيلاقي 1000 ملون طريقة يبعدكوا فيها عن بعض و يخليكي تحبيه ( فخلي بالك ) .
41- الشاب بيحب البنت اللي عندها حاجة اسمها عقل مش البنت اللي بتلبس ( مينيي سكرت ) .

42- الشاب بيحاول يجيب الهدية اللي ممكن تعجبك * صحيح بتمثلي انها عاجباكي بس بينا و بيين بعض نادراً لما بتعجبك صح ؟؟؟ هههههههههه .

43- عملياً الشاب بيتفاخر عن كل حاجة تخصه ( ده أساسي يعني هههههههههههه ) .

44- الشاب غالباً عمروا ميتآمن على سر خدي بالك بقوا مبيتبلش فيه فولة وده غصب عنوا ديه طبيعة عادي يعني .

45- الشاب دماغه مبتهداش على طول بتودي و تجيب مبيبطلش تفكير ابدا .

46- الشاب خيالو واسع قوي (يرمح فيه الخيل يعني . . . ههههههههه) .

47- الشاب طولك عندو مش مهم بس صدقيني مفيش عندو أهم من وزنك حااااسبي .

48- الشاب دايما لما يدخل علاقة جدية بيكون متملك لأبعد الحدود ( يعني هيقرفك قوي بس لو بتحبيه استحملي دي طبيعة آدم لما يحب) .

49- لما سيادتك تجنني شب معجب بيعاكسك و تديلوا الطرشة ( تنفضيلوا يعني ) هيتمسك اكتر بيكي و هيلزأ هههههههه .

50- غالباً بيكون صعب على الشب يسيبك و خصوصاً اذا كان بقالكو مع بعض أكتر من 3 سنيين ( يعني لو عمل كدة هيكون بيدوس على قلبه ) .

51- لازم لازم لازم الصراحة يعني تقولي للشب أنتي بجد مستنية إيه من علاقتكوا ببعض قبل ما تدخولوا في الجد و تقع الفاس في الراس هههههه .

52- تجذير هاااام الشاب لازم يجرب الإحساس بالرفض وخصوصاً لو كان من الشوية الأماميير اللي مفيش بنت قدرت تقاوم جمال عيونه (ههههههه قال يعني ) وإلا عمرو مهيكبر و يعقل ويبطل لعب العيال وانا عملت اللي عليا و قولتلك عشان متقوليش جولييت مقالتش .
53- لو حصلت ظروف مش قد كدة غالباً الشب بيلوم نفسوا أكتر بكتييير منك يا بنوته ده كمان ممكن توصل انو يعمل حاجة في نفسو اوعي تسيبيه في ظروف زي دي اتفقنا ؟ عشان ده أكير وقت بيحتاجك فيه .

54- الشاب عموماً عندوا انفعال و شغف انو يتغير للأحسن * بس إرادته للأسف ضعيفة يعني محتاج منك زأة لو مفيش مانع ههههه .

55- الشاب يكون مع الناس كلها واد إيه أسد مرعب محدش يقدر يفتح بقوو معاه * بس يجي معاكي أنتي و يبقى زي القطة المتروضة مش خوف منك لا سامح الله لأ ده من حبه ليكي هههههه ( إوعي تفهميه غلط ).

56- لو الشاب في موقف المفروض يكون متنرفز فيه و هوعمالك عم الكوول اللي أعصابه باردة و ميتعصبش بسرعة * شوفي اذا كان عرقان هتعرفي أد إيه هوا متنرفز .

57- لما الشاب يقولك انو مجنوون بيكي * يبقى فعلا حبك عملو جنان م غالباً مش بيكدب .

58- لما الشاب يقولك سبييني في حالي إعرفي إنو بيقولك "بلييز تعالي و إسمعيني" يعني زني عليه عشان يحس انك مهتمة بيه و ان اللي يدايقو يدايقك (بس مش الزن اللي يخنق) .

59-الشاب في الحقيقة غالباً ملوش قرار نهائي ( وخدي بالك من النقطة دي) .

60- لما الشاب يحبك * بيطلع كل الحلو اللي فيه (إكسكلوسف ليكي أنتي و بس) شفتي بقا حبك بيعمل فيه حاجات حلوة إزاي .

61- لما الشاب يسيب التهريج و يبقى عايز يتكلم بجد * إسمعيه و وريه اد إيه أنتي مهتمة .

62- لو الشاب فضل ساكت و قافل بقوو متقلديهوش و تأعديلي ساكتة أنتي كمان انطقي و حاولي بكلمتيين كدة تزبطي القاعدة و تدوبي التلج اللي انتو فيه .

63- الشاب ما بيآمنش بالحب من أول نظرة على عكس معظم البنات * وبرغم كده بيعاكس برضه لحد ميقع من غير ما حد يسم عليه و ساعتها بس هيآمن و يبصم بالعشرة ان في حب كدة .

64- الشاب بيحب في البنت أنوثتها بس ميحبش ضعفها يعني انوثة و قوة مع بعض و حلي بقى أنتي المعادلة الصعبة دي .

65- الشاب ميحبش البنت المسترجلة اللي البوكس منها يودي الواحد روسيا بس من غير طيارة هههههههههه .

67- الشاب ممكن يضيع وقته في متش كورة أو في لعبة بليستاشن أو كومبيوتر (في الوقت اللي أنتي مشغولة بافكارك الرومانسية اللي بتشوفيها في الافلام الابيض و اسود) اوعي تتضايقي بالعكس خدي الموضوع ببساطة و لو مفيهاش رخامة حاولي تشجعي معاه أو حتى تلعبي معاه



:yahoo: قلولولنا بقا تعليقاتكم يا رجاااااااااااله:yahoo: ​


----------



## blackguitar (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*الله الله الله*

*دانتى فقستيهم على كده هههههههههههههههه*
*يا خسارة اسرار المهنه راحت يا رجاله واللعب كله ع المكشوف*

*لا بس مش كله فيه حاجات غلط *


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



blackguitar قال:


> *الله الله الله*
> 
> *دانتى فقستيهم على كده هههههههههههههههه*
> *يا خسارة اسرار المهنه راحت يا رجاله واللعب كله ع المكشوف*
> ...


 

*طلع الغلط ييا بلاك* *اعمل فينا معروف *​


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

ههههههههههههههه موضوع جميل 
تعلم اسرار الرجل في 67 حكمة


----------



## Nemoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا  لا 


مش ممكن  مفيش كلمه مش صح  كله  صح وكله بيحصل وهو ده الى فعلا الواحد بيحسه وبيكون عايزه يحصل لما بيكون مع حبيبته او لما بيكون داخل على حب جديد  شكرا اوى اوى اوى يا ميرنا مش عارف اقولك ايه  برافو ولا انقدك بس الموضوع بجد عاجبنى اوى او ى


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

مش ممكن بجد مش ممكن !!!!!!!!

اللي عمل الموضوع شاب محترف في قصة حب وبيحب علي الاخر 

استحالة بنت تعرف لوحدها كل ده 

استحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة

بالذات النقاط دي​ 
1





> - الشاب بيبص على البنت الحلوة (لان الله جميل يحب الجمال) بس مش شرط يحب وحدة قمر 14 المهم تكون حسنة الطلعة زي ما بيقولو و روحها حلوة و جذابة .
> 
> 2- الشاب ميحبش البنت تعاكسه و تترما عليه و تتغزل فيه و في جماله عشان ده دوره هوا المفروض .
> 
> ...


 
موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا ميرنا

لو جبلتنا موضوع عن البنات 

بجد يبقي ليكي عندي هدية ​​​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



thelife.pro قال:


> ههههههههههههههه موضوع جميل
> تعلم اسرار الرجل في 67 حكمة


*مش كده بردو ميرسى على مرورك*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



Nemoo قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
> 
> 
> مش ممكن مفيش كلمه مش صح كله صح وكله بيحصل وهو ده الى فعلا الواحد بيحسه وبيكون عايزه يحصل لما بيكون مع حبيبته او لما بيكون داخل على حب جديد شكرا اوى اوى اوى يا ميرنا مش عارف اقولك ايه برافو ولا انقدك بس الموضوع بجد عاجبنى اوى او ى


 
*اى خدمه يا نيمو كويس ان الموضوع عجبك ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



Coptic Man قال:


> مش ممكن بجد مش ممكن !!!!!!!!​
> 
> اللي عمل الموضوع شاب محترف في قصة حب وبيحب علي الاخر ​
> استحالة بنت تعرف لوحدها كل ده ​
> ...


 

*ده بعينك يا كوبتك عاوزنى اسيح للبنات وافضحم لالالا ارشينى رشوه كويسه لكن مبعهمش بهديه وفى الاخر تطلع مقلب *​


----------



## thelife.pro (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*




ميرنا قال:


> *مش كده بردو ميرسى على مرورك*​



اسف يا ميرنا بس انا كنت بمزح 
موضوعك كتير جميل 
بس بالنسبة الي انا بينطبق هذا الموضوع على بنسبة 70% 
10- الشاب بيتضايق جدا لما بتتكلمي عن الشباب عموماً و بالذات عن حبيبك الأولاني و تجاربك اللي فاتت .
بالنسبة الي ان اكنت الها تجربة سابقة 
فانا احب ان تتحدث عنها وهذه وجهة نظري
12- الشاب بيبقى نفسه يقول ويقول عن نفسه .......... بس مبيعرفش يقول غير عن مغامراته اللي تتصدق بالعافية أو عن شجاعته في خناقة في فلم أكشن
لا والله انا ماشي الحيط الحيط وبقول يارب السترة 
ما الي مشاكل ما الي خناق 
ممكن احكي عن نفسي بس بمهاراتي بالعمل 
13- على فكرة الشاب بيعيط (مهما بان جامد و قوي مهوا بني آدم برضو) .
انا ما بحب العياط 
بهب الهدوء والمناقشة بصوت خافت 
16- الشاب يموت عشان يوصل للبنت اللي نفضتلوا و ده بيخليه يتقبل هزيمته و خسارته بصعوبة جدا عشان دايما المفروض هوا اللي يكسب .
انا بعتقد ان الخسارة ليست بعيب 
فان الذي لا يخسر لا يربح 
19- الشاب بيتجنن لما بيلمس ايدك .
اكذب واقول اني ما بحب المس ايدها 
بس بنفس الوقت بخاف عليها من ايدي 
23- لما تقولي لشاب " لأاااه " بيسمعها هوا حاول تاني بكرا (معلش أطرش هههههههههههههه) .
ههههههههه الشب بحس بكلمة لاء اذا طالعة من القلب 
ولا هية شوية شوفة حال 
وعلى هل الاساس بيبني محاولة جديدة 
31- زي ما حصل مع امنا حوا و ابونا آدم * أنتي نقطة ضعف الشاب (استغلي المعلومة دي كويس هههههههههه ).
شو العادة بدك تعلقي الشباب مع البنات 
ههههههههههههههههههه
41- الشاب بيحب البنت اللي عندها حاجة اسمها عقل مش البنت اللي بتلبس ( مينيي سكرت ) 
بالنسبة لي انا احب البنت التي يقسم راسها الى قسمين 
الاول يحتوي على العقل 
والثاني يحتوي على جنون وافضل عندما اكون معها ان تستخدم الثاني 
44- الشاب غالباً عمروا ميتآمن على سر خدي بالك بقوا مبيتبلش فيه فولة وده غصب عنوا ديه طبيعة عادي يعني .
لي كده شو العادة طاول بهدلتي الشباب 
والله لما تحكي بنت مع شب بعد ما تقرأ هل الموضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عمبمزح 
58- لما الشاب يقولك سبييني في حالي إعرفي إنو بيقولك "بلييز تعالي و إسمعيني" يعني زني عليه عشان يحس انك مهتمة بيه و ان اللي يدايقو يدايقك (بس مش الزن اللي يخنق) 
كلام صحيح مية مية 
59-الشاب في الحقيقة غالباً ملوش قرار نهائي ( وخدي بالك من النقطة دي)
له له لكن ليش بقولوا كلمة رجال 
شو قصدك الشباب اليوم مانهم رجال
63- الشاب ما بيآمنش بالحب من أول نظرة على عكس معظم البنات * وبرغم كده بيعاكس برضه لحد ميقع من غير ما حد يسم عليه و ساعتها بس هيآمن و يبصم بالعشرة ان في حب كدة
انا احلى شي عندي الحب من اول نظرة 
67- الشاب ممكن يضيع وقته في متش كورة أو في لعبة بليستاشن أو كومبيوتر (في الوقت اللي أنتي مشغولة بافكارك الرومانسية اللي بتشوفيها في الافلام الابيض و اسود) اوعي تتضايقي بالعكس خدي الموضوع ببساطة و لو مفيهاش رخامة حاولي تشجعي معاه أو حتى تلعبي معاه
ليس كل الرجال هكذا بالعكس انا عندي مو فلم رومانسي 
انا عندي الغنية الرومانس بتسوى الدنيا كلها 
هههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا كتير مرة تانية على الموضوع بس مش شايفة انك ضربتي وشية بالرجال 
والله نحن احسن من هسك بشوي


----------



## نادورة (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

 اوعي يا ميرنا تخضعي للاغراء من كوبتيك وتقولي خالي بنوتة عاقلة اوووووووووووعي
     - الشاب عموماً عندوا انفعال و شغف انو يتغير للأحسن * بس إرادته للأسف ضعيفة يعني محتاج منك زأة لو مفيش مانع ههههه 
بصي يا ميرنا كل الكلام زي الفل وعاجبني لا هذا السطر غلللللللللط خالص من وجهة نظري لانه لو مش عايز يتغير  من نفسة والدافع دا جواة 
  انا عايزة اقلك لو امة لا اله الا الله  زقت فيه برضة مش هيتحرك ​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



نادورة قال:


> اوعي يا ميرنا تخضعي للاغراء من كوبتيك وتقولي خالي بنوتة عاقلة اوووووووووووعي
> - الشاب عموماً عندوا انفعال و شغف انو يتغير للأحسن * بس إرادته للأسف ضعيفة يعني محتاج منك زأة لو مفيش مانع ههههه
> بصي يا ميرنا كل الكلام زي الفل وعاجبني لا هذا السطر غلللللللللط خالص من وجهة نظري لانه لو مش عايز يتغير من نفسة والدافع دا جواة ​
> انا عايزة اقلك لو امة لا اله الا الله زقت فيه برضة مش هيتحرك ​


 
لا هيرشنى رشوه كويسه لا دانا ابيع الدنيا كلها لا انا ندلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه طحن
هو ماله ومال امه لا اله الا الله زقت مراته غير اى حاجه او حتى حبيبته :yahoo: ​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



thelife.pro قال:


> اسف يا ميرنا بس انا كنت بمزح
> موضوعك كتير جميل
> بس بالنسبة الي انا بينطبق هذا الموضوع على بنسبة 70%
> 10- الشاب بيتضايق جدا لما بتتكلمي عن الشباب عموماً و بالذات عن حبيبك الأولاني و تجاربك اللي فاتت .
> ...


 
*اى خدمه* :smil12:​


----------



## نادورة (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*  انت شريرة  قووووووووووووووووي
يا بت انتي 
  اةةةةةةةةةة منكم يا بنات حوا   ماشي
    يا عبيطة مش هيجيب ليكي حاجة  بيضحك عاليكي​*


----------



## جورج كمال (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*بصراحة  
الشاب ممكن يعمل اي حاجة لبنت يحبها بس بشرط ما تقللش من قيمته قدام حد *


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



نادورة قال:


> *انت شريرة قووووووووووووووووي​*
> *يا بت انتي *
> *اةةةةةةةةةة منكم يا بنات حوا ماشي*
> 
> *يا عبيطة مش هيجيب ليكي حاجة بيضحك عاليكي*​


 

*مين ده الى بيضحك عليا نهارك اسود ما انتى مش فاهمه ميقدرش اصلا يضحك عليا هيلاقى عيار طايش تانى يوم على طول :beee: *

*قولى من الاخر النص بنص وانا اسيح معاكى :dntknw: *​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



جورج كمال قال:


> *بصراحة *
> *الشاب ممكن يعمل اي حاجة لبنت يحبها بس بشرط ما تقللش من قيمته قدام حد *


 

*عندك حق يا جورج*​


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*الله الله الله
ايه الحلاوه دى طب يا ترى الموضوع ده من الدماغ ولا نتيجة تجارب حيه
وهى لشباب بس اللى ليها فضايح ما خفى عن الجنس الاخر كان اعظم
والله حليم ستار​*


----------



## merola (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

لا بجد اول مرة اعرف انك بتحبى تهدى النفوس كدة


----------



## merola (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

لا بجد اول مرة اعرف انك بتحبى تهدى النفوس بطريقة جامدة اوى كل واحدة مخطوبة حتفسخ الخطوبة هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## minaaa (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

اعرفكم بنفسي الاول:مينا وردي ده للاخت الغاليه :ميرنا

انا قولت وبقول تاني ان الموضوع ده من ووجه نظري الصغيره مش مظبوط ومفهوش اي شيء من الصح لان لو كل عقليه الشباب بالمنظر ده يبقي نقول علي الدنيا السلام انا مش عايز ردي يتفهم غلط انا مش بعدل علي حد او خبرتي احسن من حد بس كل الي فيه ان الموضوع مقتنعتش بيه وطبعا انا مقدر مدي المجهود الي بذلته ميرنا في الموضوع ده ومش هنافق علشان اقلل من شانها بل بالعكس هي وجهت نظرها طبيعيه من ناحيه البنات لكن كانت قاسيه في ردها علي الشباب وده حقها لانها بنت او يمكن جمعت معلوماتها من شباب محدودي الفكر او تعاملها كان مع اشخاص معينه اولا الشاب يعني ايه يعمل اي حاجه علشان يلفت النظر هو مش اراجوز علشان يلفت الانظار اليه وكمان (البنت تقدر تتعرف علي اي ولد او تجذبه ليها لكن من الصعب ان الولد يجذب بنت لو عمل بهلوان)ثانيا الشاب يحب يعرف كل حاجه عن تجارب البنت السابقه. 
الشاب بيحب حاجات معينه
1:ان البنت تحسسه بانه كل حاجه في حايتها
2:احساسه بالامان معاها
3:الشاب يحب الحنيه وميحبش يحس انه ضعيف حتي ولو كانت شخيته هذيله جدا
4:انه يلاقي فيها او يحس فيها بالمستقبل وابتسامه امل حتي لو كانت الدنيا مقفله معاه
5:تحسسه برجولته وده من الاشياء المهمه جدا
6:تشاركه في الراي بس متحسسوش بان رايها هو السائد يعني تديله رايها بس من خلال شخصيته او وجه نظره هو
7:تسمع كلامه وتمنع معارضتها الكتير
8:احساسه بانوثتها يعني متخليش شخصيتها تتفوق عليه علشان ميحسش انها واحد صحبه
9:السر رقم 9 ده من اهم الحاجات(الضعف في البنت يعني ديما تحسيسه انك محتاجه ليه وانك من غيره مش هتقدري تعيشي ولا ثانيه وده علي ماظن البنات ممكن تبرع فيه جدا
10:اهتمام البنت بنفسها وده من اكبر العوامل لجذب الشاب للبنت
انا قولت الي عندي واجري علي الله وياريت محدش يزعل مني ولد ولا بنت لكن انا حبيت اني اتناقش معاكم وانا اسف علي الازعاج 
ارجوا منك ياميرنا انك متتديقيش مني وانا منتظر من رد او مناقشه لهذا الموضوع لو مكنش يدايقك
وانا اسف اسف اسف جدا جدا جدا علي تدخلي الغير مناسب
وفي النهايه انا مسؤل علي كل كلمه قولتها لو حد عنده مشكله او استفسار او جدال معايا انا تحت امرهوالايميل بتاعي اهوه_****ورقم تليفوني0****واي مشكله محدش يتردد انه يكلمني بال بالعكس ليه الشرف انه يكلمنيي اي حد شباب وبنات وانا منتظر ردك عليا ياميرنا(انا سبت رقم تليفوني علشان انا شغال في شرم الشيخ وتقريبا مش بدخل علي النت كتير بس انا علشان في اجازه فرديت من علي النت )وادعوا ليه لاني محتج صلواتكم وبالذات صلواتك ياميرنا


----------



## جورج كمال (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*وانا شخصيا مع minaa  في كل كلامه بس عايز اذود حاجة كمان بعد اذنك يا باشا 
لازم البنت كمان تحسس الرجل انها بتحبه قوي ودايما تقلق عليه مثلا لو اتاخر في الشغل تكلمه وتسال عليه ولو كان هو بيحبها هيبان قلقه عليها اكتر منه ..  *


----------



## نادورة (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

* ربنا معاكم يا شباب
 احملوا براحتكم برضة هتتدبسوا وتتجوزوا  
  وان ماكنش عاجبكم
   متخفش يا مينا ميرنا روحا حلوة قوووي ومبتزعشل من حد خاالص
صح يا ميرنا ولا ان اعكيت؟؟*​


----------



## christ my lord (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*الموضوع جميل جدا .. ولكن ليست هناك قواعد ثابتة لهذا الامر وهناك اختلافات قد تحدث حسب كل شخصية *
*.. واريد ان اوضح شيئا هاما جدا وعيب واضح فينا كشباب حيت اننا دائما نبحث على قواعد ثابتة فى امور الحياة وخاصتا الحب بين المراة والرجل وهذا خطا شائع نقع فية .. ولكن ينبغى علينا ان نتعامل مع كل شخصية حسب معرفتنا لهذة الشخصية ولابد ان يكون لدينا روح الارشاد والفحص لكى نفهم كيف نتعامل مع الاخرين معاملة تليق وتناسب طبيعتهم الشخصية .. كما يجب علينا ان نفهم جيدا ان الحب عندما ياتى لشخصين يجب ان تكون هناك مصارحة تامة بين الطرفين ولا تكون العلاقة بينهم كالمعركة من المنتصر ومن الخاسر بل يكونان مكملين لبعض ومعضدين لبعض كما قال الانجيل المقدس فمثل هذا الحب يدوم للابد*
*وفى النهاية .. اشكر ميرنا جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جورج كمال (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*شكلك عكيتي يا نادورة 
هتموت يا نونو *


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

ميرنا ما تزعليش مما كتب فأنا سأرد عليه علشان كل البنات بالرغم من أنني رجل وسوف يستغرب الجميع من ردي هذا..

كتب مينا إن الشاب يحب يعرف كل حاجه عن تجارب البنت السابقه..
أنا لست معه في هذا وهذا ليس رأيي منفرداً ولكنه رأي كل المتخصصين في موضوعات الشباب
لأن الشاب إذا عرف علاقة للبنت سابقة على علاقته بها سوف يذلها طوال حياتها ولن تستقيم حياتها مع بعد ذلك، ولكن على الشابة أن تنسي كل علاقاتها السابقة، وتتعامل مع الجميع كأخوة لها، ولكنها تحب من خطبت له الذي سيكون زوجها فيما بعد..وحتى بعد الزواج لا يجب عليها أن تحكي له عن علاقة سابقة عليه.. فهو له المستقبل فقط وليس الماضي... فالماضي ملك لك وحدك..
أما عن النقاط التسع التي صغتها يامينا عن معاملة الشابة لحبيبها أو لخطيبها أو لزوجها فهي إن دلت على شيء إنما تدل على حب أناني تعطيك أمان، حنية، تشعرك أنك قوين (سي السيد)، تعطيك ابتسامة، تحسسك برجولتك، تحسسه أن رأيه هو السائد، تسمع كلامه ولا تعارضه، تحسسه بأنوثتها، وتحسسه أنها دائما محتاجه ليه، ومن غيره ما تقدرش تعيش..
إيه كل ده، وانت بقي ها تديلها إيه.. ياسي السيد تأمر وتنهي فيها فقط هل هذا هو العدل..
الحب بهذه الطريقة هو حب أناني هو عاوز وعاوز وعاوز لكن هي عاوزه إيه مش مهم..
هو ده الحب في نظرك وإذا لم تعطيك تبقي وحشة وما تحبهاش.. 
يعني إذا لم تسمع كلامك وعملت معك ما يغضب ربنا مثلاً تكون حلوه وإذا لم تطاوعك تكون وحشه
هو ده الحب في نظرك ..
راجع نفسك يامينا.. أرجوك وعدل من طلباتك علشان الشابات تحبك.. لأن فيهم أشياء جميلة جداً إنت مش شايفها لأنك لا تنظر إلا إلي طلباتك وأنانيتك أوعى تزعل مني أنا بأنصحك لأني بحبك..


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

اختى ميرنا حرام عليكى خليتى شباب المنتدى كلة بيلف حوالين نفسة وربنا يرحمنا من الفضايح وياريت تكملى الموضوع بفضايح الشابات علشان (الديموقراطية


----------



## samt8004 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

ده بحث ولا تجربه شخصبه


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



ماجد رؤوف زاهر قال:


> *الله الله الله​*
> _*ايه الحلاوه دى طب يا ترى الموضوع ده من الدماغ ولا نتيجة تجارب حيه*_
> _*وهى لشباب بس اللى ليها فضايح ما خفى عن الجنس الاخر كان اعظم*_
> 
> _*والله حليم ستار*_​


 
*لاااااا اتقو شر الجنس الاخر اللى هما البنات يعنى*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



merola قال:


> لا بجد اول مرة اعرف انك بتحبى تهدى النفوس بطريقة جامدة اوى كل واحدة مخطوبة حتفسخ الخطوبة هههههههههههههههههه


 
*اشمعنى:dntknw:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



minaaa قال:


> اعرفكم بنفسي الاول:مينا وردي ده للاخت الغاليه :ميرنا
> 
> انا قولت وبقول تاني ان الموضوع ده من ووجه نظري الصغيره مش مظبوط ومفهوش اي شيء من الصح لان لو كل عقليه الشباب بالمنظر ده يبقي نقول علي الدنيا السلام انا مش عايز ردي يتفهم غلط انا مش بعدل علي حد او خبرتي احسن من حد بس كل الي فيه ان الموضوع مقتنعتش بيه وطبعا انا مقدر مدي المجهود الي بذلته ميرنا في الموضوع ده ومش هنافق علشان اقلل من شانها بل بالعكس هي وجهت نظرها طبيعيه من ناحيه البنات لكن كانت قاسيه في ردها علي الشباب وده حقها لانها بنت او يمكن جمعت معلوماتها من شباب محدودي الفكر او تعاملها كان مع اشخاص معينه اولا الشاب يعني ايه يعمل اي حاجه علشان يلفت النظر هو مش اراجوز علشان يلفت الانظار اليه وكمان (البنت تقدر تتعرف علي اي ولد او تجذبه ليها لكن من الصعب ان الولد يجذب بنت لو عمل بهلوان)ثانيا الشاب يحب يعرف كل حاجه عن تجارب البنت السابقه.
> الشاب بيحب حاجات معينه
> ...



*ابداا مفيش مضايقه بس ردك غريب اوى او بصراحه فى نوع من الانانيه بتفكر فى نفسك بس مفكرتش فيها *
*ربنا معاك *​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



جورج كمال قال:


> *وانا شخصيا مع minaa في كل كلامه بس عايز اذود حاجة كمان بعد اذنك يا باشا *
> *لازم البنت كمان تحسس الرجل انها بتحبه قوي ودايما تقلق عليه مثلا لو اتاخر في الشغل تكلمه وتسال عليه ولو كان هو بيحبها هيبان قلقه عليها اكتر منه .. *


 
*لا يراجل طب انا هقولكم حاجه افضل انتو تروحو تدورو على ترزى يعرف يفصلكم الشخصيه دى اللى مطلوب منها تدى كل حاجه وتاخد فوق دماغها:smil12: *​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



نادورة قال:


> *ربنا معاكم يا شباب*​
> *احملوا براحتكم برضة هتتدبسوا وتتجوزوا *
> *وان ماكنش عاجبكم*
> *متخفش يا مينا ميرنا روحا حلوة قوووي ومبتزعشل من حد خاالص*
> ...


 
*يباشا هو انتا بتعرف تعك اصلا :smil12: *​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



يوساب قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا .. ولكن ليست هناك قواعد ثابتة لهذا الامر وهناك اختلافات قد تحدث حسب كل شخصية *
> *.. واريد ان اوضح شيئا هاما جدا وعيب واضح فينا كشباب حيت اننا دائما نبحث على قواعد ثابتة فى امور الحياة وخاصتا الحب بين المراة والرجل وهذا خطا شائع نقع فية .. ولكن ينبغى علينا ان نتعامل مع كل شخصية حسب معرفتنا لهذة الشخصية ولابد ان يكون لدينا روح الارشاد والفحص لكى نفهم كيف نتعامل مع الاخرين معاملة تليق وتناسب طبيعتهم الشخصية .. كما يجب علينا ان نفهم جيدا ان الحب عندما ياتى لشخصين يجب ان تكون هناك مصارحة تامة بين الطرفين ولا تكون العلاقة بينهم كالمعركة من المنتصر ومن الخاسر بل يكونان مكملين لبعض ومعضدين لبعض كما قال الانجيل المقدس فمثل هذا الحب يدوم للابد*
> *وفى النهاية .. اشكر ميرنا جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*


 
:t16: بجد تسلم ايدك يا يوساب كلام كبير بجد عجبتنى اوى الكلمه اللى دى :t16:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



جورج كمال قال:


> *شكلك عكيتي يا نادورة *
> *هتموت يا نونو *


 
*لا مش هتموت سيب البنت فى حالها :ranting:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



Remon Ramzy Banoub قال:


> ميرنا ما تزعليش مما كتب فأنا سأرد عليه علشان كل البنات بالرغم من أنني رجل وسوف يستغرب الجميع من ردي هذا..
> 
> كتب مينا إن الشاب يحب يعرف كل حاجه عن تجارب البنت السابقه..
> أنا لست معه في هذا وهذا ليس رأيي منفرداً ولكنه رأي كل المتخصصين في موضوعات الشباب
> ...


يخرابى بجد ردودكم جميله اوى 
بحيك على ردك يا ريمون​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> اختى ميرنا حرام عليكى خليتى شباب المنتدى كلة بيلف حوالين نفسة وربنا يرحمنا من الفضايح وياريت تكملى الموضوع بفضايح الشابات علشان (الديموقراطية


 
*اى خدمه ده المطلوب *
*لا مين قال انى ديمقراطيه انا دكتاتوريه جداا:yahoo: *​


----------



## جورج كمال (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

انا مش قصدي كدة اني اكون اناني دا بالعكس انا بحب دلع البنات بس في شويه حاجات اليومين دول تخلي الرجل عايش في دوامة الدنيا ( الشغل ومشاكله ) لاني انا شخصيا شغلي اليوم كله بس اللي اقصدة ان البنت تحاول تخرج الرجل من جو الشغل شويه .... وياريت محدش يزعل مني


----------



## جورج كمال (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



ميرنا قال:


> *لا مش هتموت سيب البنت فى حالها :ranting:*​




انا مش وحش قوي كدة 
 انا بستعمل كلمة هتموت يا نونو  في كلام الضحك والهزار مع اللي بحبه 


:beee: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## نادورة (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



جورج كمال قال:


> انا مش وحش قوي كدة
> انا بستعمل كلمة هتموت يا نونو  في كلام الضحك والهزار مع اللي بحبه
> 
> 
> :beee: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


 براحتك بس وحياتك الكلام يبقي مع الي بتحبة وبس :beee: 
ممكن ميرسي  ليكي يا ميرنا:t16: 
تعيشي وتنصفيني اصل الدنيا كروهات بقالها كام شهر:t33: :spor24: :t33: 
صليلي كتير :yaka:


----------



## Nemo (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

ميرسى جدا الوضوع هايل جدا وفى حاجات كتير مظبوطة ميه ميه بس ما قولتيش لو كلمتيه عن واحد حاب يتقدم لك هيكون رد فعله ايه؟ ولو سكت ورد بعدها ده دليل ع ايه؟  

منتظرة ردك يا جميللللللل .............!


----------



## ميرنا (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



Nemo قال:


> ميرسى جدا الوضوع هايل جدا وفى حاجات كتير مظبوطة ميه ميه بس ما قولتيش لو كلمتيه عن واحد حاب يتقدم لك هيكون رد فعله ايه؟ ولو سكت ورد بعدها ده دليل ع ايه؟
> 
> منتظرة ردك يا جميللللللل .............!


 
*هو السؤال ده موجه لمين ؟:dntknw: *

*وبعدين انا مش فهماه حتى لو مش ليا يا فيها لخفيها:yahoo: *​


----------



## جورج كمال (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



نادورة قال:


> براحتك بس وحياتك الكلام يبقي مع الي بتحبة وبس :beee:
> ممكن ميرسي  ليكي يا ميرنا:t16:
> تعيشي وتنصفيني اصل الدنيا كروهات بقالها كام شهر:t33: :spor24: :t33:
> صليلي كتير :yaka:




*عموما انا مش قاصد اي حاجة لاني بحب الناس كلها *

:yahoo: :new4: :dance: :new4: :yahoo: :dance: :new4: :yahoo: :dance: :new4:


----------



## Nemo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



ميرنا قال:


> *هو السؤال ده موجه لمين ؟:dntknw: *
> 
> *وبعدين انا مش فهماه حتى لو مش ليا يا فيها لخفيها:yahoo: *​[
> 
> ...


----------



## ابو البراء (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



> - مفيش شاب ميعرفش يعاكس و يقول كلام حلو كلهم معاهم دكتوراه منذ الولادة بس بتختلف من واحد بجح لواحد بيتكسف من خياله (يا كثووفي يا كثوفي).


انا معترض على البند ده


----------



## ميرنا (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



Nemo قال:


> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > *هو السؤال ده موجه لمين ؟:dntknw: *​
> ...


----------



## Nemo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



ميرنا قال:


> Nemo قال:
> 
> 
> > *لو بيحبك اكيد هيضايق جداا طبعا لانه يتمنى تكونى ليه ويحاول يتحرك او يعمل حاجه لو مش هيقدر هيقولك الجواز قسمه ونصيب الكلمه المعتاده *
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



Nemo قال:


> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > Nemo قال:
> ...


----------



## minaaa (3 مايو 2007)

*minaa*

اولا يااحبائي انا قولت البنات تعمل ايه بس

لكن مقولتش رد فعل الشاب وانت يالي بتقول مش عايز تعرف حاجه عن الماضي متزعلش مني يبقي انت مش فاهم اي حاجه في حياتك لان الي (ملوش ماضي ياستاذ يبقي ملوش حاضر)افرض الي انت عرفتها معلش كانت تعرف شباب وكانت بتعمل وتسوي يبقي ايه العمل يارميو ياريت بلاش حد يرد الا لما يكون بيفهم وكان كلامي كله مختص بطباع الشباب يعني ازاي البنت توصل للولد لكن انا مش سي السيد وياريت يكون ردك محترم عن كده معايا ومتزعلش مني انت بتقول مترديش ياميرنا انا الي هرد انت شوفتني بتخانق معاها او عيبت فيها بالعكس لكن انت حولت تبين انك عندك شخصيه بس في الواقع انا اشك اقولك انت رديت كده ليه ولا بلاش علشان متزعلش بس خلي بالك مش دي الطريقه الي تستخدمها علشان توصل لحاجه في دماغك لان دي طريقه خيبه لو عايز حاجه اطلبها علي طول لكن اوعي تحاول او تفكر انك تتعالي عليا علشان انا كلامي ناشف وده يعتبر ابسط طريقه كلمتك بيها واذا كان علي ميرنا هي رديت وانا اتقبلت منها وكفايه عليك  كده وارد علي ميرنا والناس


----------



## minaaa (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

الي ميرنا اولا                                         والي كل من ردوا عليا وبشكرهم كلهم
باشكر الاخ الي ايد الموضع
في كل كلامي انا وضحت تعامل البنات مع الشباب فقط علشان كله رد عليا وقالي الشاب هيدي ايه اقول هيديها ايه

1:لو يقدر يديها عمره كله يديها
2:حياته بكل مافيها
3:يحقق احلامها ورغباتها ويساعدها علي علي تحقيق ذاتها
4:ميغرش لما يلقيها احسن منه بالعكس يفتخر بيها 
5:يحسسها بالامان وانها اهم حاجه في حياته
6:يعرف هي عايزه ايه من قبل متقوله ودي من الاشياء المهمه جدا
7:يسمع رايها ويحترمه ويعمل كل مافي وسعه لاسعادها
8:يرفع من روحها المعنويه لو هي في ازمه
9:ميبقاش ندل يعني لو في مشكله لازم يبقي جنبها لو حتي هيخسر عمره كله
10:يحسسها انها اجمل واحده في الدنيا وانه لا يمكن يبص بره حتي لو كانت شكلها وحش
11:ميبصش علي الشكل لكن يبص علي جوهرها يعني روحها لان جمال الروح اجمل بكتير من جمال الشكل
12:يقولها كلام حلو ويحسسها بجمالها حتي ولو كانت في ميتم
هو ده ردي وهو ده الي انا اقدر اديه لوحده وممكن اي شاب يديه لواحده بس يكون بيحبها بجد ولازم يفهمها ان حبها هيفضل في قلبه لغايه لما ربنا يفتكروا
برحب بالتعليق ومستني ردودكوم وفي الاخر ياميرنا ده احساسي او هيكون احساسي نحو الي هرتبط بيها وانا اسف علي مدايتكم


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

كلام جميل بس نصيحه لكل شاب اياك تخلي البنت تعرف انك بتحبها اوي 
يعني حسسها بانك تستلطفها بس
مش تحسسها انك مغروم وهايمان احسن تحلقلك
يعني بقصد مش تقلها البيت الشعر دا
تراني اذا صليت يممت نحوها   بوجهي وان كان المصلى ورائيا
ومابي اشراك ولكن حبها         كعود الجا اعيا الطبيب المداويا   

بالحسسها انها اذا كانت نجمه فأنت سماها
مش بقصد طبعا تتكبر عليها
لا انا بقصد انك تحسسها انك راجلها بكل ما تحمله كلمه راجل من معنى
1/ حسسها بالامان
2/ حسسها بانها تقدر تثق بيك
3/ ناقشها بكل الامور وخليها تحكي بدون ماتقاطعها (احسن البنات بتموت بالكلام)
4/ خانقها كل فتره لان الخناق بزيد الحبه 
5/ اياك تزعل امها احسن تقلب حياتك نكد
6/اعملها سيربرايز كل مده عشان ماتزهقش منك
7/ شويه اطراء لعقلها مش كلع لجمالها
وبالنهايه الله يعينك يلي بتحب
لانك هاتتبهدل بالاخر وهاتقوووول يا ريت اللي جرى ما كان
بس الحياه كده يوم عليك وعشره عليك


----------



## MUSTAFA ALI (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

كلام حلو , لما قرات الاسم انزعجت , ولما قرأت الموضوع
 عجبني
 لو سميتيه حقايق بدل فضايح او شوية حقايق كان احلى  :beee: 
 موضوع حلو هاتيلنا  حقايق البنات :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



minaaa قال:


> الي ميرنا اولا والي كل من ردوا عليا وبشكرهم كلهم
> باشكر الاخ الي ايد الموضع
> في كل كلامي انا وضحت تعامل البنات مع الشباب فقط علشان كله رد عليا وقالي الشاب هيدي ايه اقول هيديها ايه
> 
> ...


 
*رائى لا تعليق عليه يا مينا بجد اهنيك عليه*​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



القيصر قال:


> كلام جميل بس نصيحه لكل شاب اياك تخلي البنت تعرف انك بتحبها اوي
> يعني حسسها بانك تستلطفها بس
> مش تحسسها انك مغروم وهايمان احسن تحلقلك
> *تحلقله !!!! ما علينا المهم الكلام ده مش صحيح اى بنت بتحب بجد بتحب تحس انو بيبدلها نفس الشعور وانها ماليه عليه حياته لو حست بغير كده صدقنى هتنسحب من حياته*
> ...


 
*وجه نظر غريبه فعلا*​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



MUSTAFA ALI قال:


> كلام حلو , لما قرات الاسم انزعجت , ولما قرأت الموضوع
> عجبني
> لو سميتيه حقايق بدل فضايح او شوية حقايق كان احلى :beee:
> موضوع حلو هاتيلنا حقايق البنات :yahoo:


 
*فى حد بيفضح نفسه بنفسه مفتكرش* 

*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



ميرنا قال:


> *وجه نظر غريبه فعلا*​



غريبه بس فعلها جامد جدا و مجرب( لكن يبدو لي انك لم تدركي ما اقصده تماما)
وبالنسبه لكلمه (تحلقلك)اعمل ايه دي لهجتنا بالاردن سوري اذا افتكرتيها كلمه سوقيه
 بس على كل حال دي  وجهت نظري و شكرا لك يا ميرنا  على ردك 
سلام المسيح معاكم جميعا


----------



## ميرنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



القيصر قال:


> غريبه بس فعلها جامد جدا و مجرب( لكن يبدو لي انك لم تدركي ما اقصده تماما)
> وبالنسبه لكلمه (تحلقلك)اعمل ايه دي لهجتنا بالاردن سوري اذا افتكرتيها كلمه سوقيه
> بس على كل حال دي وجهت نظري و شكرا لك يا ميرنا على ردك
> سلام المسيح معاكم جميعا


 
انتا لو كنت فى مصر وعملت كده هتسيبك بجد لانك مصمم تحسسها انها ولا حاجه :smil8: 
احمد ربنا انك مش فى مصر:a63:​


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



ميرنا قال:


> انتا لو كنت فى مصر وعملت كده هتسيبك بجد لانك مصمم تحسسها انها ولا حاجه :smil8:
> احمد ربنا انك مش فى مصر:a63:​



انا ماقلتيش اني احسسها بانها ولا  حاجه مهو مافيش راجل يقدر يعيش بدون المرأه ومافيش راجل مش يحتاج لحياة اساسها الحب  من اجل تكوين حياه سعيده بالنهايه
انا لما قلت ان اذا هي نجمه فانت سماها كان قصدي بان الراجل يحسس المرأه بانها اغلى ما يملك بس بنفس الوقت يحسسها برجولته وانه سندها واللي هي تقدر تعتمد عليه وقت الحاجه
وكمان كنت اقصد بردي ان الراجل مش لازم يحسسها بضعف الحب (ضعف الحب اقصد بيه الراجل اللي دائما اجاباته لحبيبته هي نعم او حاضر تحت امرك) اي ان يكون هو سيد الموقف بالنهايه
ومش بقصد انه مش يأخذ رأيها بأمور و يتحاوروا بيها مع بعض بس مش يصير زي المثل اللي بقول جوز الست.

بس يمكن تعبيري خانني بسبب اختلاف اللهجه عشان كده فسرتي كلامي غلط
بس ميرسي لردك و سلام المسيح معاكي


----------



## الكرمة (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

:99:شو ها الموضوع الحلو ميرنا والله احلى من هيك مافي حلو كأن اللي بيتكلم شاب بس  هي امورة حلوة ميرنا موضوع رائع بيعلم البنت أزاي تتصرف وتحكم عقلها قبل قلبها في الامر ده مشكورة حياتي عالموضوع والى المزيد من:new6:  التألق :new6:


----------



## abn yso3 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*موضوعك هايل جدا وعلى فكره هو مفيد للشباب وللشبات
الرب يباركك عليه ويارب لو عندك موضوع عن البنات علشان اخوتنا يعرفو يدرسو الشخصيات صح​*


----------



## basboosa (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

_ايه ده كله يا ميرنا 
برافو عليك يا قمر انتى قولتى كل حاجة بيحاولوا يخبوها
هههههههههههه
بجد موضوع جامد_​


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

بصى يا ميرنا هى فيه حاجه واحده ناقصة فى الموضوع بس يا ريت بجد محدش يزعل علشان دى بجد الحقيقة ومتجربه وسمعتها من بنات كتير وانا شخصيا عشتها 

انا هقول جمله بس بجد مره تانية انا اسفة بس لازم اقولها واللى هيقيدنى فى الجملة دى يا ريت يقول ولو غلط برضه يقول واظن ان فى حرية فى التعبير عن الراى

(الولاد عملين زى طوابع البريد لما البنت سورى فى الكلمة تتف عليهم بيلذقوا وغير كده انتم عارفين بيسبوهم)

يعنى البنت لو بتحب واحد بجد لازم تخليه بجد يحاول يعمل المستحيل علشان هى تقتنع بيه وانه مش بيسرح بيها ومتندلقش

ومرة اخيره انا اسفة على الكلام ده لانه لو كان مجرد هزار مكنتش هعتذر كده بس صدقونى الكلام ده جد​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



nana25 قال:


> بصى يا ميرنا هى فيه حاجه واحده ناقصة فى الموضوع بس يا ريت بجد محدش يزعل علشان دى بجد الحقيقة ومتجربه وسمعتها من بنات كتير وانا شخصيا عشتها ​
> 
> 
> انا هقول جمله بس بجد مره تانية انا اسفة بس لازم اقولها واللى هيقيدنى فى الجملة دى يا ريت يقول ولو غلط برضه يقول واظن ان فى حرية فى التعبير عن الراى​
> ...


لا يا نانا لانه وقتها هيبقى اكيد انسان غير ناضح اى انسان بيحب بجد او يعرف ايه معنى كلمة حب مش هيسمح بحاجة زى كده و مش هيتمسك بواحده رافضاه يتمسك بواحده بتحبة ويعمل المستحيل علشانها انما غير كده مفتكرش
وبعدين اى شاب بيحب البنت التقيله انما مش اللى بتحسسه انو ولا حاجه او غير مرغوب فيه ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*



basboosa قال:


> _ايه ده كله يا ميرنا _​
> _برافو عليك يا قمر انتى قولتى كل حاجة بيحاولوا يخبوها_
> _هههههههههههه_
> 
> _بجد موضوع جامد_​


ميرسى يا بسبوسة​


----------



## maggma (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

*بس السوال
هو بيقدم التنازلات دى كلها لية يا ترى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممممممممم
انصحك يا ميرنا تذاكرى كيميا الجسم البشرى ؟؟؟
اوعى الاقل اعملى expedition of the animal kingdom*


----------



## samt8004 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فضايح الشباب*

من الاخر ذى مافى شباب فيهم الصفات دى فى بنات فيها اكتر من الصفات دى هو مش نفض للشباب والشبات لا هو الموضوع لاذم يكون محايد ونتعلم منه كيف نحب منا الاخر صح ونخاف على شعور بعض ولاذم والاهم يكون ربنا فى الوسط وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وهذا تنوير للطريق الصحيح للشباب والشبات


----------

